# Marriott Waiving Destination Points Enrolment Fee?



## Jo Jo (Aug 1, 2017)

I own a couple of Aruba Surf & Ocean Club weeks, along with Grande Ocean in Hilton Head (all weeks are platinum season).  All of these were purchased as "after market" direct from previous owners.

I am visiting Grande Ocean this week => today I received a call to schedule a session to hear about my opportunity to convert my weeks to points at no charge.  Apparently this is a savings of upwards to $2,400 in which they are running some sort of promotion over the next 3 weeks or so.

(i) Not sure if I heard correctly, wondering if anyone else has heard of same recently?

(ii) My personal experience is that I generally use my Aruba/HH properties or share with friends & family.  If I want to go to other properties, I have been able to secure very good deals on Redweek 

(iii) Based on my usage patterns not sure what I am gaining if I enter Destination points?

(iv) Is there any down side to me converting to points ... I suspect that one needs to pay for the yearly of approx. $185+ (which I currently do not pay, as I have decided to not to enrol in Interval)?  Apparently the person advised (during my phone conversation) that I can still book my platinum weeks ... with no change to reservation process or maintenance fees.

Appreciate thoughts/comments.

Cheers,


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 1, 2017)

Others have posted the same.  I also read of someone on Facebook receiving the same offer.  The only real downside is the annual membership fee which you already addressed.  However, just become you enroll in the program, it doesn't mean you need to convert your weeks.  By enrolling, you open your account up to being able to rent Destination points from others along with your ability to convert.  You'll have to decide if this is worth it to you for that annual fee.

If there is no cost to enroll, you're essentially paying the annual fee as an option to convert your weeks to points along with being able to rent.  Personally, I would do it.  It's a small cost in the overall vacation experience.  Totally worth it.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 1, 2017)

+1

If Marriott will enroll your resale weeks into the Destinations Club for free, go for it.  You have little to lose (the annual fee) and a huge amount of flexibility to gain.  And if you find you don't need that flexibility after a few years, you can just drop out of the DC and save future annual fees.

Many of us have paid thousands of dollars to enroll weeks or to buy points in order to enroll weeks.


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 1, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> I own a couple of Aruba Surf & Ocean Club weeks, along with Grande Ocean in Hilton Head (all weeks are platinum season).  All of these were purchased as "after market" direct from previous owners.
> 
> I am visiting Grande Ocean this week => today I received a call to schedule a session to hear about my opportunity to convert my weeks to points at no charge.  Apparently this is a savings of upwards to $2,400 in which they are running some sort of promotion over the next 3 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


I received a call roughly stating the same (I own a resale 3BR EOYE Grand Chateau). I asked several questions/made several comments. Salesman confirmed I could enroll my post Jun 10 resale into DP, but I'd need to buy about $30K in points.  I told him no thanks, but to let me know if they ever offer conversion without needing to purchase additional DPs.

He said I was very knowledgeable. I let him know I get/got all my info from TUG  He had good things to say about TUG and said he was a member (so he may be reading this post).

FWIW, the 3BR would net me 2300 and change in DPs every year...so 4600 and change total for my unit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> I received a call roughly stating the same (I own a resale 3BR EOYE Grand Chateau). I asked several questions/made several comments. Salesman confirmed I could enroll my post Jun 10 resale into DP, but I'd need to buy about $30K in points.  I told him no thanks, but to let me know if they ever offer conversion without needing to purchase additional DPs.
> 
> He said I was very knowledgeable. I let him know I get/got all my info from TUG  He had good things to say about TUG and said he was a member (so he may be reading this post).
> 
> ...


You can only convert to points in years where you have use, though you can borrow or bank them so you can use them in the non use year.


----------



## Jo Jo (Aug 1, 2017)

While I was at GO last year, they wanted me to buy $20K of points.  Apparently (based on a 5 minute phone conversation), the person advised no need to acquire any more points if I want to convert this year???

Thx.


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You can only convert to points in years where you have use, though you can borrow or bank them so you can use them in the non use year.


That's what I thought, but the salesman told me the DPs would be per year (half of use year). I questioned his comment, and he confirmed. I didn't press anymore since I wasn't interested in buying points.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Aug 1, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> I own a couple of Aruba Surf & Ocean Club weeks, along with Grande Ocean in Hilton Head (all weeks are platinum season).  All of these were purchased as "after market" direct from previous owners.
> 
> I am visiting Grande Ocean this week => today I received a call to schedule a session to hear about my opportunity to convert my weeks to points at no charge.  Apparently this is a savings of upwards to $2,400 in which they are running some sort of promotion over the next 3 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


Seen a couple of posts for people with offers like this.  Then when they show up it was a mistake as mvc body snatchers did not know enrolling was not possible for weeks bought resale after june 2010 without buying dp points( i think that was the cutoff).  

Highly unlikely that weeks bought resale post june 2010 will be enrolled in weeks for free.  I believe they are still running the program to enroll a post resale week if you buy 2500 or 3000 dp points from mvc.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 1, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Seen a couple of posts for people with offers like this.  Then when they show up it was a mistake as mvc body snatchers did not know enrolling was not possible for weeks bought resale after june 2010 without buying dp points( i think that was the cutoff).
> 
> Highly unlikely that weeks bought resale post june 2010 will be enrolled in weeks for free.  I believe they are still running the program to enroll a post resale week if you buy 2500 or 3000 dp points from mvc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Salesman told me it's 1000 (or 1500) DPs for this never-before-seen offer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Aug 1, 2017)

Tug member ljmiii posted he enrolled a post resale week into dp program but had to buy 3000 dp points.  This was on june 30 2017.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Tug member ljmiii posted he enrolled a post resale week into dp program but had to buy 3000 dp points.  This was on june 30 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes that is possible when they are offering that promotion but that was $35,000 ish, not free.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes that is possible when they are offering that promotion but that was $35,000 ish, not free.


That is my response to op.  Mvc ia not going to do anything for free.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm sure this will come at a cost of buying Points...


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 2, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> I own a couple of Aruba Surf & Ocean Club weeks, along with Grande Ocean in Hilton Head (all weeks are platinum season).  All of these were purchased as "after market" direct from previous owners.
> 
> I am visiting Grande Ocean this week => today I received a call to schedule a session to hear about my opportunity to convert my weeks to points at no charge.  Apparently this is a savings of upwards to $2,400 in which they are running some sort of promotion over the next 3 weeks or so.
> 
> ...



1. As mentioned, they'll want you to buy points to get your current weeks enrolled. The salesman will probably tell you the new trust points will "supercharge" your enrolled weeks point value. It's a BS line IMHO.

2/3. If you use your home weeks, you're not gaining anything except potential flexibility if/when you need it. We typically haven't needed that flexibility but, shortly after joining the DC we had health issues and a change in jobs, which meant fewer vacation days. Having the flesability of points allowed us to tailor our vacations to what we had available for vacation days. It also allows us to book Tuesday or Wednesday as arrival/departure days for cheaper airfare.

4. Not much downside unless they want you to invest in additional points, which come at a very high cost IMHO. Even at their original price, pin to were far to expensive to ever consider an additional direct purchase.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 2, 2017)

frank808 said:


> That is my response to op.  Mvc ia not going to do anything for free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You have to convince them to let you enroll yours for $35,000 Frank! Wouldn't that be a deal ? lol


----------



## frank808 (Aug 2, 2017)

Quadmaniac said:


> You have to convince them to let you enroll yours for $35,000 Frank! Wouldn't that be a deal ? lol


I would be all over that if they agreed!  Would make it the deal and i would break even on trade and lockout fees in 7 years.  

So still coming next month to mko?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 2, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I would be all over that if they agreed!  Would make it the deal and i would break even on trade and lockout fees in 7 years.
> 
> So still coming next month to mko?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Did they ever come up with a price ? Wow at 7 years that is still a long time to break even.

I'm tentatively coming Sept 24-Oct 4 but just making sure I have someone covering the office. Its getting to the point though that I don't care and just need to get on that plane no matter what, as I am exhausted working 7 days a week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 2, 2017)

This is from the DC Points FAQ, with a link to the ongoing thread for similar promotions:


> In 2015 MVW introduced a recurring DC Points sales incentive that allows enrollment of otherwise-ineligible Weeks with a purchase of DC Trust Points. Each recurrence is subject to incentive begin-and-end dates, specific cut-off dates for the resale Weeks, and specific Trust Points minimums. See this ongoing thread:  *Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged]*


----------



## frank808 (Aug 2, 2017)

Quadmaniac said:


> Did they ever come up with a price ? Wow at 7 years that is still a long time to break even.
> 
> I'm tentatively coming Sept 24-Oct 4 but just making sure I have someone covering the office. Its getting to the point though that I don't care and just need to get on that plane no matter what, as I am exhausted working 7 days a week.


Gotta relax once in a while so why not at mko where the weather is nice and the resort is not crowded?  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 3, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Gotta relax once in a while so why not at mko where the weather is nice and the resort is not crowded?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Booked!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 3, 2017)

See you in 7 weeks!  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 5, 2017)

Just returned from Grande Ocean, where they spent a good amount of time trying to convince me to attend the meeting and enroll my two Maui weeks for free. I guess it's nice that they're doing this, but the program just isn't for us.


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi NTP-
Were your weeks purchased pre-2010 and were they developer OR resale purchased?
I would like to enroll week for Free, if you can PM me the name of sales person/Marriott rep.
Thanks!!
J


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2017)

I can't believe Marriott would be offering free enrollment to post 2010 weeks bought privately. If it looks to good too be true.... you know the rest...


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 5, 2017)

icydog said:


> I can't believe Marriott would be offering free enrollment to post 2010 weeks bought privately. If it looks to good to be true.... you know the rest...



I suspect it's "free" (meaning no enrollment fee) if you buy 3000 DC points. I think they have a promotion ongoing through September to enroll post-2010 private resales with the purchase of the point package. So while the points aren't free, the enrollment of the legacy week is.


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 6, 2017)

Hmm, well I hope we are wrong, that this time it really is free... both the OP and NTP said they were told free, and no mention of purchasing any points.  
The other "best" deal I had seen was the Encore package some people got where they got to enroll and no purchase of points and no additional fee... but not everyone offered the Encore...


----------



## frank808 (Aug 6, 2017)

dewdrops said:


> Hmm, well I hope we are wrong, that this time it really is free... both the OP and NTP said they were told free, and no mention of purchasing any points.
> The other "best" deal I had seen was the Encore package some people got where they got to enroll and no purchase of points and no additional fee... but not everyone offered the Encore...


If it's for free, i would enroll all my weeks in a second.  Last talk i had with sales, even if we bought 10000 points they would not do it.

But i am a realist and would say there has to be a purchase of points to enroll weeks purchased resale post 2010.  Mvc is not in this business to give away anything for free.  Heck they charge $80 so that i can lock off my 2br units.  How much does it cost mvc in front desk labor to check in 2 rooms instead of one?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 6, 2017)

I never attended the meeting, but she did confirm (twice) that my post-2010 resale weeks could be enrolled for free - "no strings attached". I'm trying to recall her name, but the most I can remember is that it started with an 'M', sorry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> I never attended the meeting, but she did confirm (twice) that my post-2010 resale weeks could be enrolled for free - "no strings attached". I'm trying to recall her name, but the most I can remember is that it started with an 'M', sorry.


I suspect if it was just one of the marketing people that get people to signup for a tour, is that she did not know better and was wrong. Let me understand this right, you had the opportunity to enroll post June 2010 weeks for free, but you decided not to attend the meeting? Why wouldn't you attend to at least find out more details? If true, it is HUGE.


----------



## Jo Jo (Aug 6, 2017)

I believe the person that called me was Andrea.  The other thing that Andrea mentioned is that ... since Marrriott is going to offer the destination points for free ... I would not be eligible for the $75/person gift.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect if it was just one of the marketing people that get people to signup for a tour, is that she did not know better and was wrong. Let me understand this right, you had the opportunity to enroll post June 2010 weeks for free, but you decided not to attend the meeting? Why wouldn't you attend to at least find out more details? If true, it is HUGE.


That's what she told me, but my wife is adamant in the fact that she never wants to attend another meeting ever again. The DP program offers nothing for  us personally, so I wasn't going to fight her on it, especially given that the only times they had available were mid-afternoon when we would be out enjoying ourselves.

I also figured that at least one personal from here would be attending now or in the near future and would report back.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2017)

So how much would 10,000 DC points cost?  I am curious, as we do own a few Marriott weeks, but probably nothing they would care about having in the system.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 6, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> That's what she told me, but my wife is adamant in the fact that she never wants to attend another meeting ever again. The DP program offers nothing for  us personally, so I wasn't going to fight her on it, especially given that the only times they had available were mid-afternoon when we would be out enjoying ourselves.
> 
> I also figured that at least one personal from here would be attending now or in the near future and would report back.


Just the body snatchers and not the sales folks then.  They probably do not know the distinction between resale post 2010 and direct puchase.

I actually had a salesman agrer that if i bought 5000 point s he would enroll my weeks.  Signed paperwork on my end and all.  Next morning had a call that home office did not appove the deal.  Since marriott exec did not sign, did not get to enroll my post 2010 resale weeks.

Will wait patiently for the next offer.  Or more likely, when sales plummet, mvc needs a fast infusion of cash to prop up share price.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 6, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So how much would 10,000 DC points cost?  I am curious, as we do own a few Marriott weeks, but probably nothing they would care about having in the system.



Probably around $130,000 but you would get all kinds of bonus points and they might knock off another $20,000.  If you wanted 10,000 I am sure they would try to go with some kind of hybrid enrolled week plus points but even that I don't think they would get down to below $80,000.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 6, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> *So how much would 10,000 DC points cost? * I am curious, as we do own a few Marriott weeks, but probably nothing they would care about having in the system.



Only $110,000 or so -- based on the price we were quoted a couple of months ago.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 6, 2017)

OK, I am ready to enrol my post 2010 weeks for free with no strings attached and I will happily accept that I am not eligible for the $75/person gift.
Where do I sign up please!


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 6, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Just the body snatchers and not the sales folks then.  They probably do not know the distinction between resale post 2010 and direct puchase.


This was the Marriott concierge at Grande Ocean, specifically. I have no idea if she was just wrong, but I'd like to believe that she wouldn't outright lie about it just to get me to attend, because that wouldn't go over too well.

What I don't understand is why it's unbelievable that they would allow post-2010 and resale weeks free enrollment. What are they getting out of the pre-2010 developer weeks by allowing them to enroll that they aren't out of the others? Serious question, I'm not being snarky.

At the end of the day, I'm just reporting what I was told. I wouldn't put it past a salesman to give me bad information up front to get me into their door, either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> What I don't understand is why it's unbelievable that they would allow post-2010 and resale weeks free enrollment. What are they getting out of the pre-2010 developer weeks by allowing them to enroll that they aren't out of the others? Serious question, I'm not being snarky.


When they start allowing free enrollment of post 2010 weeks, they sabotage their developer sales of DC points. Why pay $13+ per point for trust points when you can buy a cheap resale week and enroll it for free?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 6, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> What I don't understand is why it's unbelievable that they would allow post-2010 and resale weeks free enrollment. What are they getting out of the pre-2010 developer weeks by allowing them to enroll that they aren't out of the others? Serious question, I'm not being snarky.


Because if they allowed that to occur, it would be very hard for them to sell points to folks who know about the resale market and the ability to enroll those weeks in the DC.  Why would you by points from MVC at $13 a point less applicable discounts when you could just go purchase resale weeks at a fraction of the cost and enroll them in the DC for free.  They are in the business of selling points.  This promotion would be a disincentive toward that goal.  That is why they have never allowed post 2010 weeks (after the DC rolled out) into the DC without a points purchase to make it happen.


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> When they start allowing free enrollment of post 2010 weeks, they sabotage their developer sales of DC points. Why pay $13+ per point for trust points when you can buy a cheap resale week and enroll it for free?


If they did, I'm sure there would be a resale cutoff date as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ah, gotcha. That'd make sense if this new deal were permanent. If this is just one of those short time deals, I could see them allowing new/resale owners to join.


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks NTP and Jojo for info.  

I just got off phone with GO and this is what I was told: through end of Aug, GO has promotion to enroll your Marriott purchased (internal) week - could have been orig or resale but must be from Marriott - for FREE (enrollment fee waived) but YOU must attend presentation. They prefer purchase points but not required. In lieu of gift, the enrollment fee waived (again must be internal week and must attend & listen to sales spiel).
For external weeks, must purchase points, but enrollment fee waived. The guy was wiling to paperwork by phone. He said 1500 min pointa at around $13 per point ($19,500)...he said he thought pre OR post 2010 both ok. i wish he could say for sure!
Post 2010 would allow for other options!!


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 6, 2017)

dewdrops said:


> Thanks NTP and Jojo for info.
> 
> I just got off phone with GO and this is what I was told: through end of Aug, GO has promotion to enroll your Marriott purchased (internal) week - could have been orig or resale but must be from Marriott - for FREE (enrollment fee waived) but YOU must attend presentation. They prefer purchase points but not required. In lieu of gift, the enrollment fee waived (again must be internal week and must attend & listen to sales spiel).
> For external weeks, must purchase points, but enrollment fee waived. The guy was wiling to paperwork by phone. He said 1500 min pointa at around $13 per point ($19,500)...he said he thought pre OR post 2010 both ok. i wish he could say for sure!
> Post 2010 would allow for other options!!


And there you have it. Oddly enough, I just attempted to call myself a few minutes ago, but wound up getting the voicemail.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

NTP66 said:


> And there you have it. Oddly enough, I just attempted to call myself a few minutes ago, but wound up getting the voicemail.


It doesn't sound like post 2010 was conclusive though...

Though a pre 2010 resale (internal) week is just about the same as a developer purchase. At that time they priced internal resales at the same price as developer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 6, 2017)

It didn't sound like a post 2010 bought outside of a brokered Marriott resale were eligible at all.  It sounded to me like post 2010 brokered resale purchase a minimum of 1500 and enrollment waived.  Pre 2010 bought from Marriott or marriott resales- totally free enrollment.  Pre 2010 resales various options available probably including encore paid with bonus points, maybe a lower enrollment fee with few bonus points, etc.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 6, 2017)

dewdrops said:


> [E]nroll your Marriott purchased (internal) week - could have been orig or resale but must be from Marriott


When I first started to look into a hybrid purchase I was told that I had one year from the closing of the 'direct resale' week to the closing of the DP purchase to have MVCI enroll the direct purchase week. It seemed a stupid rule...perhaps they've decided to discard it since you're still buying the week and the DPs from MVCI.


----------



## barryaz1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Going to Newport Coast on Friday as a home resort Weeks owner. Just got a call for a presentation and confirming email that says free AND the $75 Amex gift card to convert to Points. If true, why not? The GO (the actual caller?) said he thought that as a Points owner, I could reserve a week 13 months ahead, although I only own one week now. Is that true? Their website says 4225 points for the week period I usually go for, or 4725 for a slightly better period. Do these "costs" ever go up? What value do I get for my Platinum week? 4725? Does 500 points (the leftover) get me anything? Can that be carried over year-to-year until it's actually good for something? I even got my wife (never another presentation!) to agree to go to this one.

My guess is that they're desperate for Legacy owners to convert. I go back to '05. They'll even give us the Amex card when we check in on Friday.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2017)

barryaz1 said:


> Going to Newport Coast on Friday as a home resort Weeks owner. Just got a call for a presentation and confirming email that says free AND the $75 Amex gift card to convert to Points. If true, why not? The GO (the actual caller?) said he thought that as a Points owner, I could reserve a week 13 months ahead, although I only own one week now. Is that true? Their website says 4225 points for the week period I usually go for, or 4725 for a slightly better period. Do these "costs" ever go up? What value do I get for my Platinum week? 4725? Does 500 points (the leftover) get me anything? Can that be carried over year-to-year until it's actually good for something? I even got my wife (never another presentation!) to agree to go to this one.
> 
> My guess is that they're desperate for Legacy owners to convert. I go back to '05. They'll even give us the Amex card when we check in on Friday.



Per the Tug database used from collecting data from owners a platinum 2 BR week gets 3475 points, so not enough to book any full week during the platinum season.  That is typical for most of the resorts.  

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...guovIlHjggivemuPWYpnkSaXg/edit#gid=1983378178

Since you bought pre 2010 it likely will be free to enroll during this promotion.  Most pre 2010ers who were remotely interested have already enrolled so it isn't that many.  If you usually book at your home week even enrolled you won't be converting but will now owe additional fees to Marriott.  Your unit doesn't lock out and you don't use II to exchange your week then it doesn't sound like it would save you anything but it would give you flexibility for the future.  On the other hand Marriott hasn't imposed any additional resticitons on enrolling pre 2010 weeks so if you use your week for now, no reason to enroll until you want to actually use the internal exchange for partial weeks.


----------



## icydog (Aug 7, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Just the body snatchers and not the sales folks then.  They probably do not know the distinction between resale post 2010 and direct puchase.
> 
> I actually had a salesman agrer that if i bought 5000 point s he would enroll my weeks.  Signed paperwork on my end and all.  Next morning had a call that home office did not appove the deal.  Since marriott exec did not sign, did not get to enroll my post 2010 resale weeks.
> 
> ...



5000 DC points cost over $50K That to me is not a bargain.


----------



## icydog (Aug 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't sound like post 2010 was conclusive though...
> 
> Though a pre 2010 resale (internal) week is just about the same as a developer purchase. At that time they priced internal resales at the same price as developer.



Weeks purchased through Marriott Sales offices and weeks purchased through Marriott's Resale Dept are eligible. It doesn't matter when you purchased them.


----------



## barryaz1 (Aug 7, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Per the Tug database used from collecting data from owners a platinum 2 BR week gets 3475 points, so not enough to book any full week during the platinum season.  That is typical for most of the resorts.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...guovIlHjggivemuPWYpnkSaXg/edit#gid=1983378178
> 
> Since you bought pre 2010 it likely will be free to enroll during this promotion.  Most pre 2010ers who were remotely interested have already enrolled so it isn't that many.  If you usually book at your home week even enrolled you won't be converting but will now owe additional fees to Marriott.  Your unit doesn't lock out and you don't use II to exchange your week then it doesn't sound like it would save you anything but it would give you flexibility for the future.  On the other hand Marriott hasn't imposed any additional resticitons on enrolling pre 2010 weeks so if you use your week for now, no reason to enroll until you want to actually use the internal exchange for partial weeks.



That spreadsheet shows 3475/4625/5300 for Platinum. What are the differences between the 3 levels? The period we usually go requires 4225 to reserve, so I do need to understand this. And on the sheet, the 2017 fees matches to the penny what I paid at the beginning of 2017, so what additional fees are there?

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2017)

The 4625 is if you own an event week 52 NYE and the 5300 is if you own an event week 26 4th of July.  All other float weeks get 3475 when they turn in their week for points.

The additional fee would be the annual fee.  If this is your only enrolled week you would pay an additional $185 in club dues. It covers an II account for the enrolled week as well as any marriott to marriott exchange fees through II (but not the size upgrade fee).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> Weeks purchased through Marriott Sales offices and weeks purchased through Marriott's Resale Dept are eligible. It doesn't matter when you purchased them.


Weeks purchased through Marriott Resales after June 2010 are not eligible to enroll in the DC program unless you take advantage of a hybrid package where you also buy trust points direct from Marriott. Weeks bought from Marriott Resales before June 2010 are eligible to enroll straight up. During initial enrollment the pricing structure for these Marriott Resale weeks was based on the direct purchase prices $595/$695 vs the $1495/$1995 enrollment fee that external resales had to pay.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> 5000 DC points cost over $50K That to me is not a bargain.


That amount was well worth it for me.  It would save me about 7k a year in exchange and lock off fees.  So about 8 years to break even.  Actually what i wanted to do was turn around and sell the points at $5 a point.  My break even would have been in just 4 years.  This was in 2011, so i would be close to breaking even. I would have definitely sold as i have no need for dc points.  Just wanted to enroll weeks to save on the trade and lock off fees.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 8, 2017)

icydog said:


> Weeks purchased through Marriott Sales offices and weeks purchased through Marriott's Resale Dept are eligible. It doesn't matter when you purchased them.


Actually, you can't enroll a post-2010 week purchased through Marriott's 'direct resale' department. You can't even enroll one by buying DPs to make it part of a 'hybrid/bundled' package more than 12 months after your 'direct resale' week closes. You can only a MVCI 'direct resale' week by doing one of MVCI's 'amnesty' post-2010 enrollment promotions.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 9, 2017)

I just received email confirmation from a Marriott Sales Executive that the "free" enrollment offer is only for weeks purchased prior to June 2010. Post-June 2010 weeks are not eligible. It would have been great if they were eligible, but doing that would make absolutely no business sense for MVC. They make money by selling points, and allowing new resale weeks to be enrolled without a point purchase would directly undercut their point sales efforts.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 9, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> I just received email confirmation from a Marriott Sales Executive that the "free" enrollment offer is only for weeks purchased prior to June 2010. Post-June 2010 weeks are not eligible. It would have been great if they were eligible, but doing that would make absolutely no business sense for MVC. They make money by selling points, and allowing new resale weeks to be enrolled without a point purchase would directly undercut their point sales efforts.


Yeah....if they were to start allowing post 2010 resales in for free....it would be time to sell VAC stock for sure.


----------



## lmweaverpg (Aug 9, 2017)

Darn....I was really getting my hopes up on free resale enrollment!

One little tidbit that was also keeping my hope alive:   We're buying a resale week at Surfwatch through Marriott.   We haven't closed yet, but the week does show up in our portfolio on the Marriott website, and it indicates it's enrolled.   I'm guessing that they just haven't finished the full transfer process yet and they will fix that at some point.  I am really tempted to click on that "Elect Vacation Points" button just to see what happens though!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 9, 2017)

lmweaverpg said:


> Darn....I was really getting my hopes up on free resale enrollment!
> 
> One little tidbit that was also keeping my hope alive:   We're buying a resale week at Surfwatch through Marriott.   We haven't closed yet, but the week does show up in our portfolio on the Marriott website, and it indicates it's enrolled.   I'm guessing that they just haven't finished the full transfer process yet and they will fix that at some point.  I am really tempted to click on that "Elect Vacation Points" button just to see what happens though!



I believe that is a timing issue and the enrollment reference will disappear. As I recall, the same thing happened when we bought Ko Olina on the resale market. Sure was excited when I saw it though. Maybe you will get lucky and this won't be your experience. Good luck.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## hangloose (Aug 9, 2017)

lmweaverpg said:


> Darn....I was really getting my hopes up on free resale enrollment!
> 
> One little tidbit that was also keeping my hope alive:   We're buying a resale week at Surfwatch through Marriott.   We haven't closed yet, but the week does show up in our portfolio on the Marriott website, and it indicates it's enrolled.   I'm guessing that they just haven't finished the full transfer process yet and they will fix that at some point.  I am really tempted to click on that "Elect Vacation Points" button just to see what happens though!



Maybe you should "Elect Vacation Points" and hope it forces DC enrollment that cannot be modified in future  .  I'd be curious what would happen...and how long it would take for MVC to reach out.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm confused. We're very new to ownership with Marriott. Bought a legacy week during Gold Season in HH. I thought in order to covert into DC points we'd have to pay somewhere around $13.00 per point (based on how many points our week would convert to)? Is there really a NO cost to convert being offered or is it a promotion where a fee is waived but the per points cost remains?

TIA
Dee


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 12, 2017)

DeeCee said:


> I'm confused. We're very new to ownership with Marriott. Bought a legacy week during Gold Season in HH. I thought in order to covert into DC points we'd have to pay somewhere around $13.00 per point (based on how many points our week would convert to)? Is there really a NO cost to convert being offered or is it a promotion where a fee is waived but the per points cost remains?
> 
> TIA
> Dee


It is only be offered for free if you bought pre 2010 and have resisted enrolling over the last 7 years.  Post 2010 resales are not being offered free enrollment and are only being offered enrollment during various promotional periods with the purchase of points.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification.

Dee


----------



## urfriend (Oct 5, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> I suspect it's "free" (meaning no enrollment fee) if you buy 3000 DC points. I think they have a promotion ongoing through September to enroll post-2010 private resales with the purchase of the point package. So while the points aren't free, the enrollment of the legacy week is.



New
CURRENTLY Marriott has a promotion to enroll your weeks FREE into the Destinations Program....if you watch a 45 minute webinar. But only if you purchased your week "Internal". *External week purchases are not eligible.*


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

urfriend said:


> New
> CURRENTLY Marriott has a promotion to enroll your weeks FREE into the Destinations Program....if you watch a 45 minute webinar. But only if you purchased your week "Internal". *External week purchases are not eligible.*


It must have a cutoff date otherwise everyone will be buying one off Marriott resales right now.  I bought mine from Marriott (internal) in 2013 or so... and they were enrolled after watching the 45 min (ended up as 1.5 hours) webinar in early September of this year.  I was notified on email to attend in August.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It must have a cutoff date otherwise everyone will be buying one off Marriott resales right now.  I bought mine from Marriott (internal) in 2013 or so... and they were enrolled after watching the 45 min (ended up as 1.5 hours) webinar in early September of this year.  I was notified on email to attend in August.


I am still not 100% certain that Marriott Resales are considered internal. They are still through a broker. Yours seems to have been an exception.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still not 100% certain that Marriott Resales are considered internal. They are still through a broker. Yours seems to have been an exception.


I actually captured a screen off the presentation... I forgot how to post a picture here.  The screen actually defined what sort of weeks qualified for enrollment... and it split up between internally bought and externally bought as different lines.  There was a note at the bottom that said something like weeks that were externally bought after June 2010 were not eligible for this enrollment.

If you PM me an (any) email address, I can send that screenshot to you...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I actually captured a screen off the presentation... I forgot how to post a picture here.  The screen actually defined what sort of weeks qualified for enrollment... and it split up between internally bought and externally bought as different lines.  There was a note at the bottom that said something like weeks that were externally bought after June 2010 were not eligible for this enrollment.


Even weeks bought from Marriott resales after June 2010 have been ineligible for enrollment, unless you bought like DC points. I am still not sure that the official policy is to allow Marriott Resale weeks to enroll, even with taking the webinar. You did indicate in your other post that the sales rep did have to request an exception in your case? Please post the photo if you can. Here is a post with the directions.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-add-pictures-to-your-post.254720/


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

I managed to post this, just above...  the presenter frequently used the word "internally" and "externally".  When I login to my account, my weeks show under purchase type as "internal".  So I do believe they are allowing resale weeks bought / brokered through Marriott to be enrolled.  The question is what is the cutoff date.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I managed to post this, just above...  the presenter frequently used the word "internally" and "externally".  When I login to my account, my weeks show under purchase type as "internal".  So I do believe they are allowing resale weeks bought / brokered through Marriott to be enrolled.  The question is what is the cutoff date.


If correct and I was one that bought a Hybrid package to get an enrolled week, I would be pretty cheesed that I paid $40,000+ where someone can get something very similar for a fraction of the cost and only 45 minutes of their time.


----------



## Xpat (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I managed to post this, just above...  the presenter frequently used the word "internally" and "externally".  When I login to my account, my weeks show under purchase type as "internal".  So I do believe they are allowing resale weeks bought / brokered through Marriott to be enrolled.  The question is what is the cutoff date.



Where do you see purchase type under your account? I can't seem to find this (but all my weeks are currently "external" so that might be why).


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Oct 6, 2017)

[deleted]


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Oh, so this is the new offer. I haven’t been reading tug. Marriott has been calling me relentlessly. I have a post June 2010 purchased unit. I’ll pick up the phone next time.


Unless you had bought internally, don't bother... They did not call me.  The invitation came in email.  Up until then, no one had called me or written to me other than one mistaken email about enrolling my weeks for free at Shadow Ridge when we were staying in Desert Springs.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If correct and I was one that bought a Hybrid package to get an enrolled week, I would be pretty cheesed that I paid $40,000+ where someone can get something very similar for a fraction of the cost and only 45 minutes of their time.



It is not very different as to how I would have felt if I had bought a bundled package when externally bought resale owners were offered 2500/3000 points to enroll one week, 3500/4000 to enroll 2 weeks etc.  I was actually quite upset then that I told Marriott salesperson that that was ripping off folks who had bought a bundled package from Marriott.  Also even though I had bought internally, I was not even given this information/offer other than reading about it from TUG from folks who had bought externally.

I think there are so few of us who actually bought internally without buying the bundled points.  I cannot imagine more than 10 people or so... If I believe they will do this again, I would have bought another couple of weeks through Marriott and then sit on it and wait for the next wave when they allow this.  I also suspect they need additional inventory for some of the resorts that they have selectively asked those who own those weeks who had bought "internally" to enroll.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

Xpat said:


> Where do you see purchase type under your account? I can't seem to find this (but all my weeks are currently "external" so that might be why).


If you click through the "enroll" button, then click yes or something until you come to the page with a summary of what you own.  Heading will say something like Purchase Type.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If correct and I was one that bought a Hybrid package to get an enrolled week, I would be pretty cheesed that I paid $40,000+ where someone can get something very similar for a fraction of the cost and only 45 minutes of their time.


Yep, thats how people feel that paid $2,500 to enroll when mine was free with a great encore package. The game keeps changing.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 6, 2017)

barryaz1 said:


> That spreadsheet shows 3475/4625/5300 for Platinum. What are the differences between the 3 levels? The period we usually go requires 4225 to reserve, so I do need to understand this. And on the sheet, the 2017 fees matches to the penny what I paid at the beginning of 2017, so what additional fees are there?
> 
> Thanks


The 3475 on the spreadsheet is what you get in exchange for your week. The 4225 is what it costs to reserve the same week. The difference is called the skim, but we should call it the vig.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

urfriend said:


> New
> CURRENTLY Marriott has a promotion to enroll your weeks FREE into the Destinations Program....if you watch a 45 minute webinar. But only if you purchased your week "Internal". *External week purchases are not eligible.*


BTW, where did you get this information?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It is not very different as to how I would have felt if I had bought a bundled package when externally bought resale owners were offered 2500/3000 points to enroll one week, 3500/4000 to enroll 2 weeks etc.  I was actually quite upset then that I told Marriott salesperson that that was ripping off folks who had bought a bundled package from Marriott.  Also even though I had bought internally, I was not even given this information/offer other than reading about it from TUG from folks who had bought externally.
> 
> I think there are so few of us who actually bought internally without buying the bundled points.  I cannot imagine more than 10 people or so... If I believe they will do this again, I would have bought another couple of weeks through Marriott and then sit on it and wait for the next wave when they allow this.  I also suspect they need additinal inventory for some of the resorts that they have selectively asked those who own those weeks who had bought "internally" to enroll.


I think the volume of pure (non hybrid) Marriott Resales is probably much higher than 10 over the period of seven years. There were a lot of people that bought because these resales did come with the ability to convert to MR points.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

... in the end Marriott did get additional money from us...  No regrets though.  We really want the platinum status for hotel stays.  Now the question is what do we do with so many points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2017)

davidvel said:


> Yep, thats how people feel that paid $2,500 to enroll when mine was free with a great encore package. The game keeps changing.


True. Though those people that paid $2500 also got a big bundle of PlusPoints. Those that paid the initial enrollment fees got 800 PlusPoints.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Even weeks bought from Marriott resales after June 2010 have been ineligible for enrollment, unless you bought like DC points. I am still not sure that the official policy is to allow Marriott Resale weeks to enroll, even with taking the webinar. You did indicate in your other post that the sales rep did have to request an exception in your case? Please post the photo if you can. Here is a post with the directions.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-add-pictures-to-your-post.254720/


BTW, it was not the sales rep who requested an exemption.  It was the Education Director (or something of that title) who was the presenter of the webcast.


----------



## urfriend (Oct 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> BTW, where did you get this information?


From Marriott Vacation Club


----------



## urfriend (Oct 6, 2017)

davidvel said:


> The 3475 on the spreadsheet is what you get in exchange for your week. The 4225 is what it costs to reserve the same week. The difference is called the skim, but we should call it the vig.


What spread sheet are you referring to? The difference in the 3 could be the view type. For example garden view, ocean view.

Weeks owners have preference at their home resort. So if you are trying to go back to your home resort using DP it will cost you more points than your week is worth. They give you an average of the season you own.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

urfriend said:


> From Marriott Vacation Club


Sales person during a presentation?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

urfriend said:


> What spread sheet are you referring to? The difference in the 3 could be the view type. For example garden view, ocean view.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eWVJRi0yj4Z3oJ6IRFuZCOv5KA/edit#gid=837295788


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

urfriend said:


> New
> CURRENTLY Marriott has a promotion to enroll your weeks FREE into the Destinations Program....if you watch a 45 minute webinar. But only if you purchased your week "Internal". *External week purchases are not eligible.*





VacationForever said:


> BTW, where did you get this information?





urfriend said:


> From Marriott Vacation Club



Is there something in writing somewhere, to verify it for the TUG Points FAQ?


----------



## Barb (Oct 7, 2017)

We stayed in the only Marriott week we own in Palm Desert last January.  At the sales presentation, we were told thatwe could enroll our week in the Destinations program for points if we bought a 1,200 vacation package to a different Marriott resort.  We are doing this and going to Marco Iland, Fl. In November.  We do have to attend another presentation, but that's our only obligation.


----------



## pumbug (Oct 7, 2017)

Barb said:


> We stayed in the only Marriott week we own in Palm Desert last January.  At the sales presentation, we were told thatwe could enroll our week in the Destinations program for points if we bought a 1,200 vacation package to a different Marriott resort.  We are doing this and going to Marco Iland, Fl. In November.  We do have to attend another presentation, but that's our only obligation.



We did the same deal last year at Shadowridge Palm Desert....used it at Newport Beach in April...presentation was not a big deal ...now have option to use our deeded week or points with no more II dues or other deposit/exchange fees.   Dues are $185/year


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Barb said:


> We stayed in the only Marriott week we own in Palm Desert last January.  At the sales presentation, we were told thatwe could enroll our week in the Destinations program for points if we bought a 1,200 vacation package to a different Marriott resort.  We are doing this and going to Marco Iland, Fl. In November.  We do have to attend another presentation, but that's our only obligation.


Is your week bought pre June 2010?  1200 is an odd number since MVC sells in multiple of 250.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Is your week bought pre June 2010?  1200 is an odd number since MVC sells in multiple of 250.


I believe the 1200 is a $1200 Encore package.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> I believe the 1200 is a $1200 Encore package.


Ah... light bulb just came on... thanks!


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 7, 2017)

Barb said:


> We stayed in the only Marriott week we own in Palm Desert last January.  At the sales presentation, we were told thatwe could enroll our week in the Destinations program for points if we bought a 1,200 vacation package to a different Marriott resort.  We are doing this and going to Marco Iland, Fl. In November.  We do have to attend another presentation, but that's our only obligation.


That is an awesome deal if the week was bought after 2010


----------



## byebye (Oct 7, 2017)

I own a Beachplace platinum purchased thru Marriott and a resale Gold Aruba Surf Club purchased thru a private party which closed Jun, 2010 (it is eligible to convert) and I've been to a few presentations but never was offered a free move to destination points. I almost bought a package that would have cost $15K but backed out at the last minute. I've read through this thread but I'm still a little confused on where any of you were offered a free conversion. We will be traveling to Aruba come Dec and wondering if they will offer this then. Or should I just go to the owners website and question them about the free conversion?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> That is an awesome deal if the week was bought after 2010


Marriott has been offering free enrollment with Encore packages for a couple of years now. The key is that the week has to be eligible for enrollment. Meaning it can't be an external resale bought after June 2010. There is currently only one way to get a post 6/2010 resale week in to DC, and that is by buying a big bundle of DC points when they offer this promotion. Something they have done the last two or three summers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I managed to post this, just above...  the presenter frequently used the word "internally" and "externally".  When I login to my account, my weeks show under purchase type as "internal".  So I do believe they are allowing resale weeks bought / brokered through Marriott to be enrolled.  The question is what is the cutoff date.


If your weeks are listed as "Internal", why couldn't they have been enrolled all along? Had you tried going through the enrollment process online before? If so, what kind of message did it indicate to prevent you from enrolling them? I didn't think there was a limitation preventing internally purchased weeks from being enrolled? Were they perhaps listed as "External" before and perhaps they changed the categorization based on the exception that was given in order to enroll them?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If your weeks are listed as "Internal", why couldn't they have been enrolled all along? Had you tried going through the enrollment process online before? If so, what kind of message did it indicate to prevent you from enrolling them? I didn't think there was a limitation preventing internally purchased weeks from being enrolled? Were they perhaps listed as "External" before and perhaps they changed the categorization based on the exception that was given in order to enroll them?


It had always been listed as Internal and I had tried to enroll in the past, just out of curiosity.  The message was something like the weeks were ineligible for enrollment because they were already enrolled into Marriott Vacation Club Reward Points (which I assume to mean MRPs).


----------



## davidvel (Oct 7, 2017)

spiker said:


> I've read through this thread but I'm still a little confused on where any of you were offered a free conversion. We will be traveling to Aruba come Dec and wondering if they will offer this then. Or should I just go to the owners website and question them about the free conversion?


Not really "free" but no additional cost when an encore package (about $1,200) is purchased. For those who have not been offered this, when you get to the exit interview aka Encore sales session, tell them upfront, "I was told that if we attended this tour and bought an Encore Package, we could enroll our weeks for free. This has done the trick for some people, even when not offered up front.

Others have been offered "free" enrollment as their gift on a sales tour. I haven't heard if it has worked, but is worth a try to ask for it when you sign up for a tour.

Of course, all pre June 2010 resale purchases.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It had always been listed as Internal and I had tried to enroll in the past, just out of curiosity.  The message was something like the weeks were ineligible for enrollment because they were already enrolled into Marriott Vacation Club Reward Points (which I assume to mean MRPs).



All direct/internal-purchase Weeks are and always have been eligible for the Marriott Rewards Points exchange benefit, including Weeks which have been purchased from Marriott's Resales Operations.

The only way that it makes any sense at all for Marriott Rewards to impact the enrollment eligibility of a Week is if the Owner has elected to exchange the Week for its allotment of MRP for the current Use Year, which may preclude enrollment until the next Use Year.  I don't know if that's what actually happens because I don't remember ever seeing anything on TUG about that scenario ... but nothing else makes sense when it comes to the Marriott Rewards affiliation effectively blocking DC enrollment eligibility.

Was that the case when you tested enrollment?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> All direct/internal-purchase Weeks are and always have been eligible for the Marriott Rewards Points exchange benefit, including Weeks which have been purchased from Marriott's Resales Operations.
> 
> The only way that it makes any sense at all for Marriott Rewards to impact the enrollment eligibility of a Week is if the Owner has elected to exchange the Week for its allotment of MRP for the current Use Year, which may preclude enrollment until the next Use Year.  I don't know if that's what actually happens because I don't remember ever seeing anything on TUG about that scenario ... but nothing else makes sense when it comes to the Marriott Rewards affiliation effectively blocking DC enrollment eligibility.
> 
> Was that the case when you tested enrollment?


I was responding to Dioxide's question as to whether my Marriott-brokered post-2010 weeks were listed as External or Internal and whether I had tried enrolling them into DC before.  I am reporting what the system told me that I could not enroll into the DC program because they were already enrolled into MRP.  Those were the words from the system.  The "Education Director" requested for exception to get these weeks enrolled and they became enrolled after the approval went through.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I was responding to Dioxide's question as to whether my Marriott-brokered post-2010 weeks were listed as External or Internal and whether I had tried enrolling them into DC before.  I am reporting what the system told me that I could not enroll into the DC program because they were already enrolled into MRP.  Those were the words from the system.  The "Education Director" requested for exception to get these weeks enrolled and they became enrolled after the approval went through.



Yes, I understood what you were saying and why.  I'm just flabbergasted at the reason why your "internal" Week was rejected for enrollment, because like I said every other "internal" Week ever sold is affiliated with the Marriott Rewards Program and you're the first to have run into enrollment difficulty because of it.

I have to admit that I have been confused once or twice by your posts related to your enrollment experience.  I'm not saying that you've been wrong somehow - I'm saying that it's hard to make sense of your experience.  Now with this Marriott Rewards thing I think I finally understand that your problem wasn't that your Week was designated incorrectly as "external," but rather that a very odd and very rare error message needed to be manually overridden by Marriott so that your eligible Week could be enrolled through the usual process.

I'm glad it worked out for you, anyway.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Yes, I understood what you were saying and why.  I'm just flabbergasted at the reason why your "internal" Week was rejected for enrollment, because like I said every other "internal" Week ever sold is affiliated with the Marriott Rewards Program and you're the first to have run into enrollment difficulty because of it.
> 
> I have to admit that I have been confused once or twice by your posts related to your enrollment experience.  I'm not saying that you've been wrong somehow - I'm saying that it's hard to make sense of your experience.  Now with this Marriott Rewards thing I think I finally understand that your problem wasn't that your Week was designated incorrectly as "external," but rather that a very odd and very rare error message needed to be manually overridden by Marriott so that your eligible Week could be enrolled through the usual process.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you, anyway.


The week wasn't really eligible as it was a post June 2010 resale week through Marriott resales. So it was never eligible for enrollment in DC as it wasn't part of a hybrid bundle. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Yes, I understood what you were saying and why.  I'm just flabbergasted at the reason why your "internal" Week was rejected for enrollment, because like I said every other "internal" Week ever sold is affiliated with the Marriott Rewards Program and you're the first to have run into enrollment difficulty because of it.
> 
> I have to admit that I have been confused once or twice by your posts related to your enrollment experience.  I'm not saying that you've been wrong somehow - I'm saying that it's hard to make sense of your experience.  Now with this Marriott Rewards thing I think I finally understand that your problem wasn't that your Week was designated incorrectly as "external," but rather that a very odd and very rare error message needed to be manually overridden by Marriott so that your eligible Week could be enrolled through the usual process.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you, anyway.


Sorry that I am not being clear.  The weeks already came with MRPs.  I tried enrolling for DC online and it rejected me because they were already enrolled into MRP.  That was the system message.

I also just recalled that there was a column that said post-2010. 

Both of these information went away after they became enrolled.


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott has been offering free enrollment with Encore packages for a couple of years now. The key is that the week has to be eligible for enrollment. Meaning it can't be an external resale bought after June 2010. There is currently only one way to get a post 6/2010 resale week in to DC, and that is by buying a big bundle of DC points when they offer this promotion. Something they have done the last two or three summers.


That is what I’d thought to be the case and why the post sparked my attention.   So that person’s was owned prior to the DC announcement?


----------



## urfriend (Oct 9, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Is there something in writing somewhere, to verify it for the TUG Points FAQ?


SueDonJ - I have no idea what you are referring to with TUG Points FAQ? ok here's the scoop...I work for Marriott Vacation Club. I book all the vacations for all owners, and I feel horrible that the owners have no clue what is going on, so I decided to come on the forum to help everyone. Please don't let them (Marriott) know... my job would be in jeopardy LOL. I will help any of you that I can. If you want to send me a private message and you want me to look at your ownership this week at work to see if you qualify to enroll for FREE I will do that. I will be honest with you and tell you how to get the most out of your ownership. I honestly have the owners best interest, because I see how they nickle and dime you, and once you buy into the timeshare.... good luck figuring it out! Marriott has not been good to me as an employer. So here I am! I will help any of you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2017)

urfriend said:


> SueDonJ - I have no idea what you are referring to with TUG Points FAQ? ok here's the scoop...I work for Marriott Vacation Club. I book all the vacations for all owners, and I feel horrible that the owners have no clue what is going on, so I decided to come on the forum to help everyone. Please don't let them (Marriott) know... my job would be in jeopardy LOL. I will help any of you that I can. If you want to send me a private message and you want me to look at your ownership this week at work to see if you qualify to enroll for FREE I will do that. I will be honest with you and tell you how to get the most out of your ownership. I honestly have the owners best interest, because I see how they nickle and dime you, and once you buy into the timeshare.... good luck figuring it out! Marriott has not been good to me as an employer. So here I am! I will help any of you.



I had a feeling you were a Marriott employee.  You'll hopefully forgive me and the others here like me for being skeptical about your ability, despite your employment, to teach us anything that we've not already figured out through our individual ownerships and collective experience.  Here on TUG it's not at all true that, "owners have no clue what is going on."

It is true, though, that MVW has in the past discovered and "frowned upon" (to put it mildly) several of their employees participating incognito on TUG.  None of us here stands to gain anything by outing you to them but if that history is any indication, they'll find you if they want to without any help from us.

Your offer to look at my ownership is appreciated and maybe somebody will decide to take you up on it, but I've already enrolled my Weeks.  What I asked you to provide is a link to the official statement, if it exists, that supports your assertion that enrollment fees for eligible Weeks can be waived if owners sit through a webinar.  I'd add that link to this forum's DC Points FAQ, which was compiled based on the collective experience already mentioned.


----------



## urfriend (Oct 9, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> I had a feeling you were a Marriott employee.  You'll hopefully forgive me and the others here like me for being skeptical about your ability, despite your employment, to teach us anything that we've not already figured out through our individual ownerships and collective experience.  Here on TUG it's not at all true that, "owners have no clue what is going on."
> 
> It is true, though, that MVW has in the past discovered and "frowned upon" (to put it mildly) several of their employees participating incognito on TUG.  None of us here stands to gain anything by outing you to them but if that history is any indication, they'll find you if they want to without any help from us.
> 
> Your offer to look at my ownership is appreciated and maybe somebody will decide to take you up on it, but I've already enrolled my Weeks.  What I asked you to provide is a link to the official statement, if it exists, that supports your assertion that enrollment fees for eligible Weeks can be waived if owners sit through a webinar.  I'd add that link to this forum's DC Points FAQ, which was compiled based on the collective experience already mentioned.



Susan,
I will look and see if I can find a link tomorrow. I honestly am not that worried about it. They don't know my name LOL. I could be one of 350 employees.  I'll help any way I can.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think the main question is, can weeks bought through Marriott Resales after June 2010 be enrolled in the DC program by sitting in on one of these webinars? If so, is there a cutoff where these weeks had to have been purchased prior to in order to qualify for the current webinar enrollment offers?


----------



## davidvel (Oct 9, 2017)

urfriend said:


> SueDonJ - I have no idea what you are referring to with TUG Points FAQ? ok here's the scoop...I work for Marriott Vacation Club. I book all the vacations for all owners, and I feel horrible that the owners have no clue what is going on, so I decided to come on the forum to help everyone. Please don't let them (Marriott) know... my job would be in jeopardy LOL. I will help any of you that I can. If you want to send me a private message and you want me to look at your ownership this week at work to see if you qualify to enroll for FREE I will do that. I will be honest with you and tell you how to get the most out of your ownership. I honestly have the owners best interest, because I see how they nickle and dime you, and once you buy into the timeshare.... good luck figuring it out! Marriott has not been good to me as an employer. So here I am! I will help any of you.


Seems pretty risky if you are a MVC employee, especially where you are bad mouthing your employer and its products on a public social media site:


urfriend said:


> * DP are not something I would purchase* unless you got them on the aftermarket and Marriott didn't penalize you.





urfriend said:


> *Marriott has not been good to me as an employer.* So here I am! I will help any of you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still not 100% certain that Marriott Resales are considered internal. *They are still through a broker. *Yours seems to have been an exception.


I have sold two or three Marriott weeks to external parties through Marriott Resales.  In each case Marriott was the broker--no other broker was involved.  The title company was the only external entity in the process.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I have sold two or three Marriott weeks to external parties through Marriott Resales.  In each case Marriott was the broker--no other broker was involved.  The title company was the only external entity in the process.


As I had posted earlier, weeks that are bought through Marriott resales department are listed as "Internal" under my ownership in the online system.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

+3  One of my developer-direct Weeks is a resale with no external broker involved.

Prior to the DC inception it was possible to buy Marriott Weeks resales via the onsite Sales galleries.  Pricing was the same as, and for all other intents and purposes those Weeks have always been considered the same as, "internal" developer inventory making them eligible for MRP exchange and DC enrollment.  The only reason anyone would know they were purchasing resales is because the paperwork shows the ownership transfer from previous owners.

But I agree with Dioxide that Marriott Resales Weeks purchased after the DC inception are no longer considered "internal" for all purposes, certainly not for DC enrollment.  When the DC was introduced in 2010 and US-based Weeks became available for direct-purchase only through Marriott Resales (and no longer through onsite Sales galleries,) DC-enrollment eligibility of those Weeks became contingent on an additional purchase of DC Trust Points.

Now in this thread we seem to be confusing two different things.  First is TUGger urfriend's assertion that there's a current promotion whereby DC enrollment fees for eligible Weeks can be waived via sitting through a webinar.  That's a new and fairly painless incentive but incentives have always had beginning- and end-dates, as well as purchase cut-off dates, so again agreeing with Dioxide I'd like to see the particulars in writing.

Second is TUGger VacationForever's experience of being able to enroll a post-2010 Marriott Resale Week without an additional Trust Points purchase.  That's I think a very lucky one-off that so far defies explanation.


----------



## gdstuart (Oct 10, 2017)

I own a 2BR week at Marriott Monarch, #3841/18 that I purchased through MVCI's Resale department in February of 2006. I have always wanted to investigate the Points conversion option but Marriott keeps raising the price instead of making it more attractive, so it's never been a serious option to convert. My ownership allows me to receive 110,000 Marriott Rewards points in lieu of the exchange each year. We used to use the property each year but have gone with the MR points recently as we like the value of them overseas. So I'm basically just buying 110K MR points per year for the cost of the maintenance fees (which are escalating pretty regularly, including the assessments).

Given this scenario, what avenues are available to me to convert for no or little out-of-pocket cost?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> +3  One of my developer-direct Weeks is a resale with no external broker involved.
> 
> Prior to the DC inception it was possible to buy Marriott Weeks resales via the onsite Sales galleries.  Pricing was the same as, and for all other intents and purposes those Weeks have always been considered the same as, "internal" developer inventory making them eligible for MRP exchange and DC enrollment.  The only reason anyone would know they were purchasing resales is because the paperwork shows the ownership transfer from previous owners.
> 
> ...


When I bought through Marriott resales in 2013, they were brokered through Marriott employee with no other brokers involved.  They showed up under Purchase Type as "Internal", and as "Ineligble - post June 2010".  We were given 12 months to buy matching points to get the weeks enrolled which we had let it lapse.  Under post #69 , it is as close as I have seen in writing that internal weeks, regardless of date of purchase, were eligible for enrollment DURING the presentation by the webcast educator from Salt Lake City.  She was the one who requested for an exception for me to get my weeks enrolled.  I do not know if it was a mistake on the foil that resulted in their willingness to provide that exception to me, or if what urfriend said was true about it being a promotion.  If it was a promotion, then we are interested in the cutoff date.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

gdstuart said:


> I own a 2BR week at Marriott Monarch, #3841/18 that I purchased through MVCI's Resale department in February of 2006. I have always wanted to investigate the Points conversion option but Marriott keeps raising the price instead of making it more attractive, so it's never been a serious option to convert. My ownership allows me to receive 110,000 Marriott Rewards points in lieu of the exchange each year. We used to use the property each year but have gone with the MR points recently as we like the value of them overseas. So I'm basically just buying 110K MR points per year for the cost of the maintenance fees (which are escalating pretty regularly, including the assessments).
> 
> Given this scenario, what avenues are available to me to convert for no or little out-of-pocket cost?


Quite often, when/if you stay at some of the Marriott timeshare locations, they send out invitation to the owner to attend a presentation for free enrollment. Have you stayed at Marriott timeshare locations in the last 3 years or so?


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> When I bought through Marriott resales in 2013, they were brokered through Marriott employee with no other brokers involved.  They showed up under Purchase Type as "Internal", and as "Ineligble - post June 2010".  We were given 12 months to buy matching points to get the weeks enrolled which had lapsed.  Under post #69 is as close as I have seen in writing that internal weeks, regardless of date of purchase is eligible for enrollment DURING the presentation by the webcast educator from Salt Lake City.  She was the one who requested for an exception for me to get my weeks enrolled.  I do not know if it was a mistake on the foil that resulted in their willingness to provide that exception to me, or if what urfriend said was true about being a promotion.  If it was a promotion, then we are interested in the cutoff date.



But the promotion urfriend mentions is for eligible Weeks only, which your post-2010 Marriott Resale should not have been.  I think it's like you say and because you questioned that the written info you got from that Sales gallery only differentiated between "internal" and "external" with no mention of post-2010 direct resales being ineligible, and direct-resales show in our accounts as "internal," they overrode something in order to enroll your officially-ineligible Week.

I have one other question.    In Post #81 you say, _"... in the end Marriott did get additional money from us...  No regrets though. We really want the platinum status for hotel stays. Now the question is what do we do with so many points."
_
Does this mean that you have bought DC Trust Points?  If so, when, and was the purchase discussed in any of the conversations you had about enrolling this ineligible Week?


----------



## TXTortoise (Oct 10, 2017)

gdstuart said:


> Given this scenario, what avenues are available to me to convert for no or little out-of-pocket cost?



The most common way to make your pre-2010 week eligible for DC points is to attend an Encore Session.  You pay a discounted rate to stay at the resort and in turn they have offered the usual $ or points bonus for listening to the sales pitch, plus enrollment of a pre-2010 week.
The Encore offers seem to be offered after leaving a regular update session and not buying, but I expect you can call and request one also from central resales or the resort of your choice and see what they say.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

gdstuart said:


> I own a 2BR week at Marriott Monarch, #3841/18 that I purchased through MVCI's Resale department in February of 2006. I have always wanted to investigate the Points conversion option but Marriott keeps raising the price instead of making it more attractive, so it's never been a serious option to convert. My ownership allows me to receive 110,000 Marriott Rewards points in lieu of the exchange each year. We used to use the property each year but have gone with the MR points recently as we like the value of them overseas. So I'm basically just buying 110K MR points per year for the cost of the maintenance fees (which are escalating pretty regularly, including the assessments).
> 
> Given this scenario, what avenues are available to me to convert for no or little out-of-pocket cost?



If TUGger urfriend's assertion is correct, you should be able to take advantage of the current promotion to enroll eligible Weeks via sitting through a webinar.  Hopefully s/he'll respond to requests for information about how to do it.  Other than that you'll need to do some type of Preview stay when one of those intermittent incentives are running.

First, though, you should explore whether enrollment of your one Week will be advantageous.  Enrollment doesn't change anything as far as how you use your Week currently, it only gives you another option to annually elect to exchange it for an allotted amount of DC Points which can then be used in the DC Exchange system.  But enrollment comes with an annual Club Dues cost over and above the MF's/Assessment fees you're already paying.  If you want to continue using your Week as an MRP-generator for hotel stays overseas, there really is no benefit to you enrolling your Week.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> But the promotion urfriend mentions is for eligible Weeks only, which your post-2010 Marriott Resale should not have been.  I think it's like you say and because you questioned that the written info you got from that Sales gallery only differentiated between "internal" and "external" with no mention of post-2010 direct resales being ineligible, and direct-resales show in our accounts as "internal," they overrode something in order to enroll your officially-ineligible Week.
> 
> I have one other question.    In Post #81 you say, _"... in the end Marriott did get additional money from us...  No regrets though. We really want the platinum status for hotel stays. Now the question is what do we do with so many points."
> _
> Does this mean that you have bought DC Trust Points?  If so, when, and was the purchase discussed in any of the conversations you had about enrolling this ineligible Week?


To answer your last question, we were enrolled through the Salt Lake City educator with no attached conditions.  I had an expiring week in II and when a Marriott's Grand Chateau week became available, we decided to book that week to go to some shows in Las Vegas.  This was after the weeks already showed up in the system as enrolled.  We were then invited to an owners' update.  By then we were looking at the points that we have through enrollment and what it took us to get to Executive or Presidential level.

When we met the salesperson she looked at my account and she went about her own merrily way, assuming that they were enrolled as they were pre-June 2010 weeks.  I made no mention of how the weeks got enrolled and I highly suspected she was unaware of any such promotion.  She offered to sell us 750 DC points (she got an exception) to get us over 7000 points (about $10K) or if we wanted to go to Presidential level, a "combo" (which we call hybrid here on TUG) of 2500 DC pts and a Grande Vista week.  We decided to go with the later, and then bump it up to 3000 DC points with the same Grande Vista week as the delta in price for the 500 points was at about $8 per point, due to an additional 5% discount at 3000 DC points level.  We paid a little over 43K including closing cost.  For about $69K, between the 2 previous weeks bought in 2013 and now this, we are now at Presidential level and with over 12K pts a year.  We would not have attended the presentation and bought anything this round if those weeks were not already enrolled.  So it was really a win-win by Marriott.  Maybe someone in their Salt Lake City office studied the psychology of people and came up with the correlation that if someone is willing to pay more by buying through Marriott resales post-2010, they are also more likely to be willing to buy more from Marriott.  Just speculation...


----------



## icydog (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> *To answer your last question, we were enrolled through the Salt Lake City educator with no attached conditions.*
> 
> 
> I had an expiring week in II and when a Marriott's Grand Chateau week became available, we decided to book that week to go to some shows in Las Vegas.  This was after the weeks already showed up in the system as enrolled.  We were then invited to an owners' update.  By then we were looking at the points that we have through enrollment and what it took us to get to Executive or Presidential level.
> ...



*The first line says it all.  Your formally purchased weeks, resale from Marriott, were enrolled without buying any DC Points.*

Then

You went to Las Vegas on an II Exchange where you attended a sales meeting.  At that time you bought a Grande Vista week and 2500 DC points and an additional 500 points based on your Grande Vista week (I don’t get this part) for a grand total of 3000 DC points.  You paid 43K for these _hybrid_ contracts.

Also

You own the three weeks, previously purchased and since enrolled, post 2010, from Marriott Resale (including the Grand Vista week that was enrolled in Las Vegas) These enrolled weeks gave you an additional 9K points. The addition of the enrolled weeks and purchased points gave you a grand total of 12K DC points and your newly acquired Presidential Status.


DOES THIS SOUND CORRECT? I’m just trying to clarify and condense your experience for those, like me, who found it a bit confusing.  Thanks


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

icydog said:


> *The first line says it all.  Your formally purchased weeks, resale from Marriott, were enrolled without buying any DC Points.*
> 
> Then
> 
> ...


LOL  VERY GOOD! Yes.  We decided to go with 3000 DC points and a Grande Vista week, instead of their "standard" bundle of 2500 DC points and a Grande Vista week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> To answer your last question, we were enrolled through the Salt Lake City educator with no attached conditions.  I had an expiring week in II and when a Marriott's Grand Chateau week became available, we decided to book that week to go to some shows in Las Vegas.  This was after the weeks already showed up in the system as enrolled.  We were then invited to an owners' update.  By then we were looking at the points that we have through enrollment and what it took us to get to Executive or Presidential level.
> 
> When we met the salesperson she looked at my account and she went about her own merrily way, assuming that they were enrolled as they were pre-June 2010 weeks.  I made no mention of how the weeks got enrolled and I highly suspected she was unaware of any such promotion.  She offered to sell us 750 DC points (she got an exception) to get us over 7000 points (about $10K) or if we wanted to go to Presidential level, a "combo" (which we call hybrid here on TUG) of 2500 DC pts and a Grande Vista week.  We decided to go with the later, and then bump it up to 3000 DC points with the same Grande Vista week as the delta in price for the 500 points was at about $8 per point, due to an additional 5% discount at 3000 DC points level.  We paid a little over 43K including closing cost.  For about $69K, between the 2 previous weeks bought in 2013 and now this, we are now at Presidential level and with over 12K pts a year.  We would not have attended the presentation and bought anything this round if those weeks were not already enrolled.  So it was really a win-win by Marriott.  Maybe someone in their Salt Lake City office studied the psychology of people and came up with the correlation that if someone is willing to pay more by buying through Marriott resales post-2010, they are also more likely to be willing to buy more from Marriott.  Just speculation...



So you enrolled officially-ineligible purchased-in-2013 Marriott-Resales Weeks via an exception because you questioned that their promotional info specified only between "internal" and "external" designations (and not between officially-eligible and -ineligible according to dates purchased.)  Then after they were enrolled, you attended a sales presentation and purchased a Hybrid package of another Week with DC Trust Points, which when combined with your previously-enrolled Weeks brought you to Presidential status.  Is that right so far?

If so, you're extremely lucky that you dealt with a Marriott rep who was willing to listen to your complaint and override the rules for you.  If not, I'm still as confused as ever.  

But I am still totally in the dark about the Marriott Rewards-related error messages that you got when you tried to click through the online enrollment process for those officially-ineligible Weeks.  Unless you can recreate the process/messages, which I'm guessing is impossible now, we'll never be able to get to the bottom of that mess.  It simply makes no sense because MRP-eligibility comes with EVERY direct-purchase, Original or Marriott Resales inventory.  No one on TUG has ever reported that kind of an error message and hundreds of us who own Weeks that have MRP-redemption ability have enrolled our Weeks.  It's weird.

{ETA} A thought - is it possible that the error message was about DC-enrollment and not MR?  Possible that the previous owner(s) of your direct Resales had enrolled the Weeks?  I don't think we've seen anything since the DC inception where an enrolled Week was re-sold through Marriott Resales - we know that enrollment doesn't transfer to a new owner upon resale, but maybe that situation wrongly triggers an IT field that Marriott should probably take a look at??


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> So you enrolled officially-ineligible purchased-in-2013 Marriott-Resales Weeks via an exception because you questioned that their promotional info specified only between "internal" and "external" designations (and not between officially-eligible and -ineligible according to dates purchased.)  Then after they were enrolled, you attended a sales presentation and purchased a Hybrid package of another Week with DC Trust Points, which when combined with your previously-enrolled Weeks brought you to Presidential status.  Is that right so far?
> 
> If so, you're extremely lucky that you dealt with a Marriott rep who was willing to listen to your complaint and override the rules for you.  If not, I'm still as confused as ever.
> 
> But I am still totally in the dark about the Marriott Rewards-related error messages that you got when you tried to click through the online enrollment process for those officially-ineligible Weeks.  Unless you can recreate the process/messages, which I'm guessing is impossible now, we'll never be able to get to the bottom of that mess.  It simply makes no sense because MRP-eligibility comes with EVERY direct-purchase, Original or Marriott Resales inventory.  No one on TUG has ever reported that kind of an error message and hundreds of us who own Weeks that have MRP-redemption ability have enrolled our Weeks.  It's weird.



I did not question their promotion material at all!  I took the screen snapshot only because I could not believe what I saw.  Here's their process: At the end of the presentation, a questionaire pops up as to whether you wish to enroll.  If you answer yes, then there is nothing else to do.  Marriott is then supposed to mail/email the enrollment material to the owner in 2 business days to formalize the enrollment.  I waited for 5 days and and sent an email to the presenter, indicating that I had not received any enrollment material and maybe it was because my weeks were ineligible and that they had mistakenly sent me the invitation.  I did not demand, and expecting to be told, yet again, oops they were mistaken.  I was not going to complain, push, nothing, other than I just needed to know.  Her reply came back within minutes and said she was in the process of requesting for an exception for me and to expect an enrollment email within the next 1 to 2 days.  The following day I received an email to enroll.

Again, I did not complain.  I was accepting of a no.

I had in the past, before the weeks were enrolled, tried to enroll online, and that's where the message about the inability to enroll into DC came about.  They had MRPs with the weeks already.  I was trying to enroll into DC, just for fun to see where the system get me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I did not question their promotion material at all!  I took the screen snapshot only because I could not believe what I saw.  Here's their process: At the end of the presentation, a questionaire pops up as to whether you wish to enroll.  If you answer yes, then there is nothing else to do.  Marriott is then supposed to mail/email the enrollment material to the owner in 2 business days to formalize the enrollment.  I waited 5 days and and sent an email to the presenter, indicating that I had not received any enrollment material and maybe it was because my weeks were ineligible and that they had mistakenly sent me the invitation.  I did not demand, and expecting to be told, yet again, oops they were mistaken.  I was not going to complain, push, nothing, other than I just needed to know.  Her reply said she was in the process of requesting for an exception for me and to expect an enrollment email within the next 1 to 2 days.  The following day I received an email to enroll.
> 
> Again, I did not complain.  I was accepting of a no.
> 
> I had in the past, before the weeks were enrolled, tried to enroll online, and that's where the message about the inability to enroll into DC came about.  They had MRPs with the weeks already.  I was trying to enroll into DC, just for fun to see where the system get me.



Got it.  I did an {Edited to Add} at the bottom of that post, if you want to take a look at it?

(Sorry, I'm not good at getting all my thoughts down at once and really need to stop confusing things with edits.)


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Got it.  I did an {Edited to Add} at the bottom of that post, if you want to take a look at it?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not good at getting all my thoughts down at once and really need to stop confusing things with edits.)


I think where the confusion came about was that you were thinking that I was trying to enroll into MRPs?   The weeks already had MRPs.  I went through the steps to enroll into DC (before they got enrolled through the Salt Lake City session).  What I saw is immaterial.  I was just responding to Dioxide as to whether I saw the weeks as "Internal" or "External".  They were listed as Internal but ineligble for DC enrollment because they were post-2010.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I think where the confusion came about was that you were thinking that I was trying to enroll into MRPs?   The weeks already had MRPs.  I went through the steps to enroll into DC (before they got enroll through the Salt Lake City session).  What I saw is immaterial.  I was just responding to Dioxide as to whether I saw the weeks as "Internal" or "External".  They were listed as Internal but ineligble for DC enrollment because they were post-2010.



No, because I know that "trying to enroll in MRPs" is impossible; Weeks are either eligible or ineligible for MRPs and no enrollment is ever necessary.  What I'm thinking is that you said a couple of times something similar to this in Post #98, _"The message was something like the weeks were ineligible for enrollment because they were already enrolled into Marriott Vacation Club Reward Points (which I assume to mean MRPs)."
_
So if you saw a message declining enrollment because of something to do with Marriott Rewards Points, that's not immaterial because it makes absolutely no sense at all.  But if the message you saw mentioned that the Week was already enrolled into the DC and eligible for DC Points, it may be that the previous owner(s) of your Weeks had enrolled them and quite possibly, Marriott hadn't considered what that situation would mean as far as the IT fields affected by resales.  And maybe, just maybe, the rep who managed to get your ineligible Weeks enrolled, thought she was correcting an error in your account because the system said the Weeks were already DC-enrolled?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> No, because I know that "trying to enroll in MRPs" is impossible; Weeks are either eligible or ineligible for MRPs and no enrollment is ever necessary.  What I'm thinking is that you said a couple of times something similar to this in Post #98, _"The message was something like the weeks were ineligible for enrollment because they were already enrolled into Marriott Vacation Club Reward Points (which I assume to mean MRPs)."
> _
> So if you saw a message declining enrollment because of something to do with Marriott Rewards Points, that's not immaterial because it makes absolutely no sense at all.  But if the message you saw mentioned that the Week was already enrolled into the DC and eligible for DC Points, it may be that the previous owner(s) of your Weeks had enrolled them and quite possibly, Marriott hadn't considered what that situation would mean as far as the IT fields affected by resales.  And maybe, just maybe, the rep who managed to get your ineligible Weeks enrolled, thought she was correcting an error in your account because the system said the Weeks were already DC-enrolled?


No. It had nothing to do with the weeks being enrolled by previous owner or not.  The message was not about it already being enrolled into DC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> No, because I know that "trying to enroll in MRPs" is impossible; Weeks are either eligible or ineligible for MRPs and no enrollment is ever necessary.  What I'm thinking is that you said a couple of times something similar to this in Post #98, _"The message was something like the weeks were ineligible for enrollment because they were already enrolled into Marriott Vacation Club Reward Points (which I assume to mean MRPs)."
> _
> So if you saw a message declining enrollment because of something to do with Marriott Rewards Points, that's not immaterial because it makes absolutely no sense at all.  But if the message you saw mentioned that the Week was already enrolled into the DC and eligible for DC Points, it may be that the previous owner(s) of your Weeks had enrolled them and quite possibly, Marriott hadn't considered what that situation would mean as far as the IT fields affected by resales.  And maybe, just maybe, the rep who managed to get your ineligible Weeks enrolled, thought she was correcting an error in your account because the system said the Weeks were already DC-enrolled?



(Talking to myself here because I didn't want to confuse things further with another edit.)

My Weeks are enrolled.  I just tried clicking through the enrollment process and am seeing this:

_"The following inventories have already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program or are not eligible for the program." _ All of them show "_Reason for Ineligibility - Enrolled_" and "_Purchase Type - Internal_."

I really think that your resale Weeks were enrolled by the previous owner(s) and for some reason, the related IT fields in MVW's system aren't, or at least weren't before your experience, programmed to reset upon resale.  (If you're reading, MVW, you should probably get on that.)  VacationForever, I'm sorry if you think that I'm being way too literal here but honestly, it makes no sense at all that MRPs would be mentioned in connection with the DC enrollment process, and I'm bothered by things that can't be explained at all.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> (Talking to myself here because I didn't want to confuse things further with another edit.)
> 
> My Weeks are enrolled.  I just tried clicking through the enrollment process and am seeing this:
> 
> ...


That is what shows up now.  But there were words that said ineligible reason as post 2010.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> That is what shows up now.  But there were words that said ineligible reason as post 2010.



Which would make perfect sense, because post-2010 US Weeks resales are not eligible; external purchases, no exception; internal Marriott Resales Operations, only with a purchase of DC Trust Points within a year of the Week purchase.  That also goes for the promotion mentioned by urfriend of waived enrollment fees with a webinar, like every other reduced/no fee incentive it will only apply to Weeks which pass every other enrollment eligibility criteria regardless of direct-resales being designated "internal" in our accounts.  Your situation truly does appear to be a one-off which others are not going to be able to replicate if they're dealing with reps who are on the ball, not in the same way that you were able and not in connection with the webinar incentive.

But back to the line in the enrollment message with, "... _already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program ..."  _Do you see how you may have possibly assumed that MRP were involved and not DC Points, if the Weeks had been enrolled by the previous owner(s) and the system didn't reset the field?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> But back to the line in the enrollment message with, "... _already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program ..."  _Do you see how you may have possibly assumed that MRP were involved and not DC Points, if the Weeks had been enrolled by the previous owner(s) and the system didn't reset the field?



I no longer can replicate that and do not have a screen snapshot of that.  "Let it go."


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> But back to the line in the enrollment message with, "... _already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program ..."  _Do you see how you may have possibly assumed that MRP were involved and not DC Points, if the Weeks had been enrolled by the previous owner(s) and the system didn't reset the field?


Sue....not so sure this had to be a result of the weeks having been previously enrolled by the prior owner...as the message could also simply relate to the fact that they were simply not elegible because they were purchased after June 2010.  See bolded section below.  Especially since VactionForever indicated "But there were words that said ineligible reason as post 2010". 

"The following inventories have already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program *or are not eligible for the program*."  All of them show "Reason for Ineligibility - Enrolled" and "Purchase Type - Internal."


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Sue....not so sure this had to be a result of the weeks having been previously enrolled by the prior owner...as the message could also simply relate to the fact that they were simply not elegible because they were purchased after June 2010.  See bolded section below.  Especially since VactionForever indicated "But there were words that said ineligible reason as post 2010".
> 
> "The following inventories have already been enrolled with Marriott Vacation Club Points Program *or are not eligible for the program*."  All of them show "Reason for Ineligibility - Enrolled" and "Purchase Type - Internal."



Except VF said that the message read something about already being enrolled in MR Points, right, and that's what I was trying to get to the bottom of?  But I've already spent enough time trying to figure it out and been told to let it go so ...


----------



## americanft (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe this will Help...

We were in Park City last year and they tried to get us to buy points at a presentation. We declined. Then the final person in offered to to place us in the points program if we purchased a 4 Night deal for $1,100.00 which included another points presentation and gave us 50,000 Marriott Rewards Points. Since I had previously been approached to "buy in" to the program for $3,000.00 I thought this was a good deal and I did it.

We got a nice short Vacation (2BR in Palm Desert) and 50,000 points so it was fine.

They enrolled my 2 Units (purchased on the aftermarket) into the program but I have yet to convert any to points (still trading through Interval) but now I have the option.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

americanft said:


> Maybe this will Help...
> 
> We were in Park City last year and they tried to get us to buy points at a presentation. We declined. Then the final person in offered to to place us in the points program if we purchased a 4 Night deal for $1,100.00 which included another points presentation and gave us 50,000 Marriott Rewards Points. Since I had previously been approached to "buy in" to the program for $3,000.00 I thought this was a good deal and I did it.
> 
> ...


Were these weeks bought before June 2010?


----------



## byebye (Oct 10, 2017)

In a previous post I asked about how do I get a "free" enrollment for a pre2010 private party resale & Marriott purchased property. The person said I would have to get a Encore package for $1200. I've been to a few presentations in Aruba and actually bought $10,000 worth of points but cancelled before I left there because I just didn't want to spend that amount of cash. So is that package given to a few choice clients or is it random?


----------



## GregT (Oct 10, 2017)

All,

I think we will see many different enrollment options in the future. 

I can recall the following:

1) Fees to enroll will be going up after initial enrollment period  
2) Ritz Properties will never be in the Trust
3) Post June 2010 weeks will never be eligible for enrollment

Since then, we've see Ritz properties in the Trust, the hybrid purchase, the Trust point purchase to enroll your post 6-2010 purchase and now, enroll weeks with the purchase of another week (different thread). 

The point system is a success and Marriott will continue to find creative ways to entice us to play in points. I think all of these offers are designed to slowly get us to embrace points, with less and less of a legacy week usage structure.  This was speculated as an endgame in the early days, and I still think it is accurate. 

I believe the next option is to enroll weeks for a hefty fee - as long as you already enrolled.  Marriott can get $XXXX from people like me, and one day they will introduce it. 

If your a gambler, why not buy more weeks and plan to enroll them one day in the future?

Best,

Greg


----------



## davidvel (Oct 10, 2017)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I think we will see many different enrollment options in the future.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't see it as a gamble, I still think weeks are a superior product to DC points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2017)

So after 5 pages, we still don't know if a post 6/2010 "internal" Marriott Resales weeks are truly eligible for this offer? We know that @VacationForever had theirs enrolled, but it seemed to require special intervention.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> So after 5 pages, we still don't know if a post 6/2010 "internal" Marriott Resales weeks are truly eligible for this offer? We know that @VacationForever had theirs enrolled, but it seemed to require special intervention.


Agree.  Unless urfriend comes back with firm data or someone else reports that they had theirs enrolled similarly...


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

davidvel said:


> Personally I don't see it as a gamble, I still think weeks are a superior product to DC points.


Agree, if there is a resort that one wants to visit regularly.  We are still considering buying a biennial ocean view MKO.


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 10, 2017)

GregT said:


> If your a gambler, why not buy more weeks and plan to enroll them one day in the future?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



In the past 6 months I have purchased 4 external resale weeks (2 Summit Watch platinum, and 2 Ocean Pointe platinum [a 3br and a 2br]).  Their combined enrolled point value would be 19,150 points.  My total cost for all 4 weeks was $37,800.  The "retail" non-discounted rate at Marriott's listed $13.84/point base price would be an astonishing $265,036.  Even with significant discounts, the cost to buy that many points directly from Marriott would be well over $100,000.  If bought directly as points, the annual maintenance fees would be over $10,000, as opposed to the maintenance fees on my weeks of about $6,500.

With these disparate numbers, it is hard to imagine Marriott ever allowing me to enroll without paying an arm and a leg.    If given the opportunity to enroll for free I would jump at the opportunity due to the increased flexibility of the points program.  However, I am happy keeping them as legacy weeks as I will enjoy my home resorts, and when unable to use them I believe I'll be able to rent them out without too much difficulty.


----------



## GregT (Oct 11, 2017)

Wahoo said:


> In the past 6 months I have purchased 4 external resale weeks (2 Summit Watch platinum, and 2 Ocean Pointe platinum [a 3br and a 2br]).  Their combined enrolled point value would be 19,150 points.  My total cost for all 4 weeks was $37,800.  The "retail" non-discounted rate at Marriott's listed $13.84/point base price would be an astonishing $265,036.  Even with significant discounts, the cost to buy that many points directly from Marriott would be well over $100,000.  If bought directly as points, the annual maintenance fees would be over $10,000, as opposed to the maintenance fees on my weeks of about $6,500.
> 
> With these disparate numbers, it is hard to imagine Marriott ever allowing me to enroll without paying an arm and a leg.    If given the opportunity to enroll for free I would jump at the opportunity due to the increased flexibility of the points program.  However, I am happy keeping them as legacy weeks as I will enjoy my home resorts, and when unable to use them I believe I'll be able to rent them out without too much difficulty.



But would you pay $10K to enroll them?  I don't think we will ever be able to enroll them for free -- but I do think at some point Marriott will offer us the option to enroll weeks for a hefty fee -- _especially if we are already enrolled in the program_.   It costs them nothing to enroll them and deepens the pool of potentially available weeks for the point user.

We will see -- I do prefer week ownership to point ownership, but they work well together if you understand the system.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 11, 2017)

GregT said:


> But would you pay $10K to enroll them?  I don't think we will ever be able to enroll them for free -- but I do think at some point Marriott will offer us the option to enroll weeks for a hefty fee -- _especially if we are already enrolled in the program_.   It costs them nothing to enroll them and deepens the pool of potentially available weeks for the point user.
> 
> We will see -- I do prefer week ownership to point ownership, but they work well together if you understand the system.
> 
> ...


I agree with you and do think over time there will be new and different offers to enroll legacy weeks, even those purchased after June 2010.  I imagine MVC wants to move all or most inventory into the points program over time. 

That said, based on the numbers I listed above I assume that it will always be pretty pricey to enroll post 2010 weeks.  Perhaps they will at some point move up the date from 2010 to a more recent cutoff year, but I think it will be a long time before I'm allowed to enroll my 2017 purchased weeks at what I consider to be a reasonable cost.  Otherwise Marriott would jeopardize its ability to charge such a hefty premium on developer purchased points.


----------



## j.d. (Nov 19, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> Others have posted the same.  I also read of someone on Facebook receiving the same offer.  The only real downside is the annual membership fee which you already addressed.  However, just become you enroll in the program, it doesn't mean you need to convert your weeks.  By enrolling, you open your account up to being able to rent Destination points from others along with your ability to convert.  You'll have to decide if this is worth it to you for that annual fee.
> 
> If there is no cost to enroll, you're essentially paying the annual fee as an option to convert your weeks to points along with being able to rent.  Personally, I would do it.  It's a small cost in the overall vacation experience.  Totally worth it.


----------



## j.d. (Nov 19, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> I suspect it's "free" (meaning no enrollment fee) if you buy 3000 DC points. I think they have a promotion ongoing through September to enroll post-2010 private resales with the purchase of the point package. So while the points aren't free, the enrollment of the legacy week is.


Marriott vacation club send the family for an invitation to watch a 45 minute course on the the marriott vacation club. Being a pre-2009 buyer of newport coast and Shadowridge the offer was free! Yes free, and the program will start in 2019. This saved the family $2400.00 dollars and the only down sign is $195.00 free starting in 2019 is we what to use points instead of weeks. You have to pay this fee for the opportunity to use points instead of the free week.
NoteL you do not have to buy more points if you are a pre 2009 purchaser you just save $2400.00!


----------



## icydog (Nov 19, 2017)

j.d. said:


> Marriott vacation club send the family for an invitation to watch a 45 minute course on the the marriott vacation club. Being a pre-2009 buyer of newport coast and Shadowridge the offer was free! Yes free, and the program will start in 2019. This saved the family $2400.00 dollars and the only down sign is $195.00 free starting in 2019 is we what to use points instead of weeks. You have to pay this fee for the opportunity to use points instead of the free week.
> NoteL you do not have to buy more points if you are a pre 2009 purchaser you just save $2400.00!




I can’t believe you resisted buying into DC points until now.  What fortitude! I know Marriott must have been hounding you for years. I’m glad you got in for free...that’s always nice!   If you don't mind telling us (if you do mind please forget I asked) how many DC points will you get for your weeks? I’m curious because I never seem to get the same answer twice. Thanks


----------



## gdstuart (Nov 19, 2017)

Data point:  We bought a Resale week at Marriott Monarch (Hilton Head, SC) in 2006 through Marriott Resales.  I participated in one of the three scheduled Destination Exchange Program webinars and we decided to enroll in the Points option.  I read and printed the agreements and submitted them and we'll see where we go from here.  

Note 1: Your 2018 week is still subject to the Week program rules; 2019 is the first year that the Points program will apply, though the way I read the rules, it should be possible to "borrow ahead" to book your 2019 points as soon as our membership is fully approved, for use in 2018.

Noite 2:  There's a footnote in the powerpoint deck highlighting a "gotcha" for Marriott Resale owners:  if you bought your resale week prior to 2010, you should be in the clear to enroll in Points EXCEPT IF there's a clause in your purchase agreement requiring you to purchase MVCI Points within one year of your closing date.  Our docs did not contain this clause, but if they did, I guess we would be consigned to Weeks Purgatory forever (or until MVCI decides to force the stragglers into the Points program).

I was pleasantly surprised that the Dest Exch program conversion process was overall very favorable to the owner.  It looks like a huge improvement over Weeks ownership.  I have regularly done the MRP exchange (110,000 points) for the past five or six years, so my timeshare ownership has simply been a path to allow me to "buy" big blocks of MR points for the cost of my annual maintenance fee.  It looks like the Dest Exch program will be worth utilizing, but it's really just the addition of the Dest Exch option to my existing program; I am not giving up the MRP exchange option since it's a year-by-year decision.  Plus, I get a free II membership for my two non-Marriott timeshares and other bennies of II, admittedly few but still better than nothing.


----------

